# [solved] /etc/portage/ häufig zurückgesetzt

## Bohl

Guten Tag,

(neuer PC, neue Gentoo-Installation)

nach jedem Reboot erhielt ich beim verwenden von emerge folgende Meldung:

!!! /etc/portage/virtuals is deprecated in favor of

!!! /etc/portage/profile/virtuals. Please move it to

!!! this new location.

Daraufhin habe ich /etc/portage/profile angelegt und die Datei virtuals verschoben. Darüber hinaus verschwand auch /etc/portage/package.keywords. Kurz um, das ganze Verzeichnis war zurückgesetzt. Ich habe deswegen mit "eselect profile set 14" noch mal explizit das Profil angegeben. So genau habe ich dann nicht aufgepasst, aber ich meine es war für zwei oder drei Reboots ruhe (Möglicherweise aber auch nicht). Und nun geht das Spiel von vorne los! Es erscheint die obrige Meldung und package.keywords ist verschwunden. Wie mir "find / -iname 'package.keywords'" bestätigt ist die Datei komplett verschwunden.

Was mache ich falsch? :-)

Da ich Probleme mit meinen Soundkarten habe, baue ich mit genkernel zurzeit ziemlich häufig einen neuen Kernel. Aber daran wirde s wohl kaum liegen, oder?

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64 AMD Phenom(tm) 9350e Quad-Core Processor

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 19 Aug 2008 16:17:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=k8 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer parallel-fetch sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="de_DE.utf8"

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS="-6"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://gentoo.mirror.ipv6.e-utp.net/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cli cracklib crypt css cups curl curlwrappers cvs dbus dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran ftp gdbm gif gimp gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv idn imap ipv6 isdnlog jabber java java6 javascript jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kerberos lame latex ldap libnotify lzo mad maildir mailwrapper matroska mbox midi mikmod mime mmx mng mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack nas ncurses networkmanager nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar raw rdesktop readline reflection rss samba sasl sdl session simplexml slang sndfile snmp spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subversion svg symlink sysfs szip tcl tcpd tiff tk truetype truteype unicode usb vcd vnc vorbis wavpack wmf wxwindows x264 xface xml xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY :?: 
```

Last edited by Bohl on Wed Aug 20, 2008 9:21 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bohl

Hallo,

ich habe nun festgestellt, das /etc/portage/ jedes mal dann "wie zurückgesetzt" ist, wenn "emerge --sync" ausgeführt worden ist. Ich muss nun vor jedem Sync eine Kopie von package.keywords und package.use anlegen um diese nicht zuverlieren. Mir ist dieses Verhalten vollkommen fremd! Legt man diese Dateien neuerdings irgendwo anders an?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Hi,

mich würde mal die Ausgabe von 

```
ls -ld /etc/portage
```

 interessieren...

Grüße

Poly-C

----------

## Bohl

@Polynomial-C:

Vielen Dank!

# ls -ld /etc/portage

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 12. Aug 00:02 /etc/portage -> /usr/portage/profiles/arch/amd64/

Meiner Installation lag eine sehr alte, selbst geschriebene Anleitung zugrunde. Damals hat man nicht eselect verwendet um das Profil zu setzten, sondern mit ln händisch drauf verlinkt. Und ich habe dann wohl versehentlich, anstelle von /etc/make.profile, /etc/portage in einen Link verwandelt. 

Mir ist schon zuvor aufgefallen das /etc/portage eine Link ist, aber dachte mir das ist wohl neu ;-)

Erst aufgrund deines Posts habe ich noch mal darüber nachgedacht, was das eigentlich heißt. THX!

Edit:

Ja gut ok, man macht das heute auch noch händisch, da man eselect ja erst noch installieren muss.

----------

